# Help needed! Advice required!!!



## weldy32 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a silver tt,I have used supernatural,Nowi need use a clay bar as paint feels a bit rough,sonus green fine or bilt hammer i think but now here my problem which wax sue to having a silver car is it really worth spending a fair amount of cash and not benifiting 100% form the wax! What you all think???


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Audi paint seems to feel a bit papery even when it looks stunning, so personally I wouldn't worry about it. As for what wax - if you've used Supernatural I'd say that's as good as any. There is no "best wax". Being silver, most of your car's apparent shine is going to come from its inherent reflectivity. Choice of wax will add very little to that IMO.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Try some white diamond glaze before you wax, seems to give some depth to silver, I think Razeglaze 55 wax may look nice on silver..

I tend to use sealants on silver, give a glassier look, but silver is a mare to make look really wet and deep..


----------

